# Anyone have fistulas?



## janellespring (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm a 24 year old who was diagnosed last year with Crohn's...I've already had a fistula surgically removed, and am having problems with it again. I'm without any health insurance for a few weeks until my new coverage kicks in, so I can't get to the doc. Does anyone know any home remedies to make this thing feel better in the meantime? Thanks.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im sorry i can't help you. Try looking around on this website though. If you do a search on it something is bound to come up.Try searching for it in Yahoo.Spliff


----------

